# My Dh Has Two Questions



## bmxmom (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi, My husband has two questions.

First question does anyone put anything in the gray water tank? I am not sure what exactly what he means. Not to winterize though, we live in sunny Florida.

Second question: What do you use to clean the outside and do you wax it?

Thanks again for all your help.

anne


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.

Yes, put the chemicals of your choice into both tanks with a gallon or two of water before each trip (or better yet, right after you dump the tanks).

To clean the Outback, I use Simple Green (works great!) and once a year (before retiring to storage) I use a marine grade wax and UV protectant.

Randy


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

we put calgon in both black and grey .. helps significantly....


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I don't use anything in the grey tank, as I haven't had a problem with it as of yet, but the calgon is not a bad idea. I do use it in the black tank. As far as cleaning, for regular washing, I use the same car wash that I use on the truck, and I use McGuires cleaner wax. I used to use 3M marine wax, but I have not been able to find it lately. Any good auto wax would be fine though.

For the black streaks that are inevitable, try simple green like Randy uses, or another all purpose cleaner. Just re-wax it after wards, as most of these stronger detergeants will strip away wax.

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I use a good car wash soap for washing. Waxing, the ever faithful, Nufinish works easiest and best for black marks. I washed and dried, then waxed my 28 RSDS in 2 1/2 hrs one day.

John


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I use Gel Coat wax ( I think that's what its called, got it at Camping World. Its created for the Gel coat finishes, but any wax will probably do fine.

I don't put anything in th egrey tanks, there's really nothing put in them to clog, mostly soapy water, so I don't see any point unless yuo get an odor, in which case a little disinfectant wouldn't hurt.

As for the hooks, well Husband's know best!









Regards, Glenn


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I agree. A good car soap and a sponge seems to remove the black streaks on my rig pretty good.

You guys might be careful waxing the decals on your rig. I remember the old TransAm's losing the bird on the hood from a wax job. Does Keystone mention decal care in the manual?

They may be a better quality now, though. I just don't want to take the chance of my decals falling off.

I don't add anything to grey. Just never needed to.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

I used Meguiars Boat/RV Wax for the first time two weeks ago, worked great!!!! I will do it again in the fall, 2X per year should be sufficient. This is from a guy that waxes his vehicles about 4X per year at a minimum.

I also use Meguiars automotive car wash, big huge bottle is $8 bucks at Costco. Can't beat it.

I have not put anything in the grey tank yet but am seriously considering it after this trip, just as a preventative measure. The black tank, I rinse with the Quickie Flush until the water runs absolutely clear, then add a package of black tank odor remover, add a few gallons of water and let it go.

Jason


----------



## bmxmom (Jun 3, 2005)

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you.

I really appreciate (my husband does too) all your advice and suggestions.

I think he plans on waxing in the winter, when it is cool out so it is ready for the summer. He washes the camper everytime we come home (which averages about once a month).

Thanks again.


----------

